# الأقلاع والهبوط (مدى سهولتة او صعوبتة)



## شفق الصباح (13 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​
طرح في الآونة الأخيرة ومرات كثيرة عن أيهما أصعب الإقلاع أم الهبوط لأجل مناقشه الأمر كتبت هذا الموضوع.

كلنا يعرف انو الإقلاع هو أمر اختياري ولكن الهبوط هو أمر لا مفر منه أي انك بإمكانك ان تلغي القرار بالإقلاع وتبقى على الأرض للأسباب التي تجعلك تختاره أما عندما تكون في الجو فانه أمر محتوم إن تقوم بالنزول ولا تبقى في الجو.

إن الجزء المهم من الإقلاع هو اتخاذ القرار بوجوب تنفيذه وعدم التردد فيه وان مناقشه أي قرارات أخرى تؤجل إلى ما بعد تنفيذ إقلاع عادي طبيعي ليس لأننا نعطيها أهميه ثانوية وإنما من الصعب تقدير إي أمر غير طبيعي ما لم تتفهم الوضع الطبيعي وتطبقه ويجب على الطيار ان يذكر نفسه بان واجبه يحتم عليه الرؤية وتجنب

ما هو موجود أمامه من معوقات ويبقى مسئولا عن الطائرة إلى نهاية الطيران ووقوف الطائرة في ساحة الوقوف.

((الإقلاع السهل)):

في هذا النوع يجب ان يتكون انطباع لدى الطيار بأنه سيطبق عمل صغير بسيط وهذه العملية تطبق عندما تتوفر لديك ما يسهلها مثل (عندك مدرج طويل ومعبد ولا توجد فيه عوائق وفقط أنت مطالب بوضع (pitch attitude)حوالي 7.5درجه ومن ثم تكمل الطيران.

((الإقلاع المبسط)):

ان الإقلاع المبسط يكون رائعا عند لحظه الإقلاع حيث ليس من واجب الطيار فعل اي شي لان الطائرة ستقلع مادام توفر لها جاهزية أجهزه إقلاعها وذلك عندما تتوفر لها سرعه الطيران اللازمة لتحمل وزنها ضمن درجات زاوية الإقلاع المقررة لها وبعد ذلك إتمام عمليه التسلق وتتطلب جاهزية المحرك وقوته الكافية لإكمال مراحل التسلق بسرعة طيران مقبولة.

من الأمور التي يجب ملاحظتها قبل الإقلاع ان قوة المحركات تتعاظم لزيادة الطاقة الحركية للطائرة وان القليل من الجهد مطلوب للتغلب على الكبح ولا شي سيعيق هذه القوة.

ان التسلق بعد إكمال مرحله الإقلاع يكون ممتعا وممكن أن تعجل به وأخيرا وفي مرحله (asymptotic climb) حيث فيها نكون قد تغلبنا على كل العوائق ويمكن بذلك استخدام القوة لزيادة سرعه الطيران

ان ما تقدم من خطوات كلها سهله ورائعة وناعمة ولكن ما بعدها لا يخلو من العوائق مثل الريح العاتية أو ريح جانبيه(gusty wind or crosswind) والتي ممكن إن تجعل التسلق غير مثالي او تسلق ضعيف لا يخلو من المشاكل.

((الإقلاع الطبيعي)):

وهنا ممكن ان نتخيل ان الطيار يستخدم التقنيات المبسطة حيث يدور الطيار مبكرا يترك الطائرة تطير نفسها بنفسها ومن ثم تواجهه بعض الريح التي تقلل من سرعه الطيران لبضع عقد وهذا سيجعل الطائرة تعود إلى المدرج بدون متعه طيران وفي مثل تلك الحالة يجب على الطيار إن لا يدور بالطائرة الا بعد ان تكسب الطائرة بعض السرعة اعلي مما كانت عليه عند تركها الأرض(الإقلاع) وهذا ما سيحدث عند الطيران وإكمال الدوران .

هناك بعض الأمور يجب أخذها بالحسبان وهي انه ليس كل المدارج ناعمة جدا وهذا يجعل مقدمة الطائرة تنطط عند الدرج مما يثير اشمئزاز المسافرين والركاب مع الطيار وهو أيضا يسبب تلف في في السيقان وبدن الطائرة وكذلك ممكن ان يسبب في إقلاع غير مثالي ولا يخلو من المشاكل, ولغرض التعامل مع مثل هكذا عوامل وهي الإسراع بترك الأرض(التعجيل برفع الطائرة من خلال زياده (pitch attitude) ما يعادل ثلاث درجات والذي يكون كافيا لجعل انف الطائرة يرتفع عن الأرض تدريجا بعض الشيء ولكن ليس للدرجة التي تجعل الطائرة ترتفع عن الأرض باي سرعه اقل مما هي مطلوب لها عند وزنها(وفق الجداول) ولا للدرجة التي تجعل انف الطائرة يرتفع لدرجه يمنع الرؤيا عنك. ان رفع مقدمة الطائرة بعض الشيء يجعل الإقلاع أكثر سهوله هنا ستتسلق الطائرة بسرعة أكثر من السرعة المقرر لها وتنجز التسلق قبل المقرر لذلك يجب مراقبه النقطة المحددة التي يجب ان تصلها الطائرة بعد إكمال التسلق وهنا يتطلب الأمر بعض التعديلات التي تمكن الطائرة من اخذ الارتفاع المطلوب لإكمال الرحلة من ما تقدم يمكن ان نعتبر الإقلاع الطبيعي هو امر يدعو الطيار لترك الطائرة تطير نفسها دون الحاجة إلى ملاحظه عدادات السرعة والانشغال بها وإنما يشد ذهنه إلى الخارج وبإمكانه معرفه سرعته بالنسبة للعوارض الأرضية.

من ما تقدم حاولت ان أبين كيف يكون الإقلاع سهلا وأكثر سهوله وطبيعيا ما يمكننا من الإجابة عن التساؤل (هل الإقلاع أسهل؟) .

وللتعرف على الهبوط فكلنا نعرف انو الهدف من سلسله خطوات الهبوط هو ان نكمل عمليه هبوط كاملة بسلام , وهناك هدف ثانوي أخر هو ان نكمل الهبوط بسرعة تلامس مع الأرض بمستوى أدنى ما يمكن من القيم للسرعة الأفقية والعمودية (min. vertical speed and min. horizontal ground speed) )) مع الحفاظ على اعلي مستوى من الصلاحية للطائرة دون الحاجة إلى صيانة إضافية نتيجة الهبوط السيئ وخصوصا عندما يكون الهبوط ضمن ظروف تجعله صعبا مثل الريح العاصفة او الريح الجانبية والذي يجعل الطيار مطالب بنزول لا تؤثر عليه قوى جانبيه مفرطة تؤثر على العجلات وبالتالي بدن الطائرة علما انه ليس من الضروري الهبوط على المنطقة المقررة مسبقا على حساب السلامة وإنما التريث بجعل التلامس أكثر سهوله ولكن ليس على حساب طول المدرج وكل التلاميذ يدربون على النزول بكافه الظروف الصعبة وخصوصا التي تواجههم عندما تكون الطائرة قريبه من الأرض وتتطلب قرارات دقيقه.

ووفقا لذلك فان سلسله إجراءات النزول الأساسية تختلف تبعا للظروف (وهناك درجات تصحيح مختلفة تبعا:

1- الانضمام إلى دائرة المطار وخلال عمليه تباطؤ السرعة في دائرة المطار يتم التأكد بالعين المجردة (نظريا) من خلو المدرج من أي عائق والتأكد من اتجاه الريح السطحية وذلك من خلال ملاحظه المخروط الهوائي للمطار(windsock) أو من وجود طائرة أخرى تعترض مرور الطائرة وخلال هذا يتم التحضير للنزول في الكابينة من خلال التدقيق والتجهيزات و التقرب للنزول وتوجيه الطائرة على اتجاه المدرج وهي الإجراءات العادية المتخذة دائما لغرض النزول.

2- خلال التقرب يتم تقليل السرعة وتبطئها من سرعه دائرة المطار (base leg)إلى سرعه التقرب للهبوط(final approach) ومن ثم المحافظة عليها مع المحافظة على مستوى تقرب وانحدار بميل ثابت وبمستوى الأجنحة لضمان نزول مستقر. إن عمليه التقرب واستكمالها (Established) قبل ان تنحدر الطائرة إلى ارتفاع 300-400 قدم عن سطح المدرج خلال هذه الفترة تتم السيطرة على الطيران وسرعته بالتكم الطفيف بالمحركات ويجب إبقاءها ثابتة بحيث تكون على ارتفاع 50 قدم عند العلامة الموضوعة على حافة المدرج (airstrip threshold).

3- إن التناسق بين السرعة والارتفاع تتباطأ بالتناسب الطردي خلال الـ (round- out) قبل التلامس مع الأرض(touchdown)

4- بعد التلامس يحاول الطيار بتقليل سرعه الطائرة لغرض إيقافها وإخراجها من المدرج والدرج بها على التكسي وي (taxing) ومن ثم الخروج إلى منطقه توقف الطائرة وإطفاء محركاتها وبذلك تنتهي عمليه الهبوط.

من الشروط التي تتحكم بالنزول الآمن هي الوزن الأقصى للطائرة قبل النزول وكذلك: .

1- إن الطيار الذي يمارس هبوط جيد هو من يتقيد بالقواعد والإجراءات الموصى بها من قيل سلطات الطيران وسلطات المطار
2- سطح المدرج (الطول الكافي/المدرج الجاف/المدرج المستوي)
3- الارتفاع المنخفض الكفاءة (ارتفاع منخفض ودرجه الحرارة المنخفضة)
4- الريح المواجهة للطائرة (headwind) ناعمة وسرعه ثابتة تماما.

هناك عده عوامل تؤثر على أداء نزول امن من غير الشروط التي ذكرناها أعلاه وشرط قابليه الطيار والتي يجب الاهتمام بها ضمن مراحل ما قبل النزول من تقرب وهبوط امن وهي تشمل تأثيرات فعاليه المحركات وتأثيرات الظواهر الأخرى التي نفسها تؤثر على الإقلاع وكذلك مسالة المسافة المقدرة للنزول ومسافة النزول المطلوبة من المسافة الكلية والتي تبدأ من على ارتفاع 50 قدم (15متر) وحتى الهبوط وتوقف الطائرة بالكوابح الاعتيادية دون تاثير للريح على ذلك وكذلك إبعاد المطار ودرجه انحداره والطول الصالح للاستعمال كمدرج واتجاهه للهبوط بالإضافة إلى ماحول المطار من إعشاب جافه او رطب وما له من تأثير على الدوران على الأرض بعد النزول حيث ان الرطوبة تجعل أمكانيه تزحلق الطائرة عليه أثناء الدوران وخروج احد الإطارات عليه وكذلك العوارض التي حول المطار من أبراج وأشجار قد تعيق النزول والإقلاع لكونها) تؤثر على الـ (glidslope).

**منقول للفائدة العلمية


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 فبراير 2009)

> وفقط أنت مطالب بوضع (pitch attitude)حوالي 7.5درجه ومن ثم تكمل الطير



كنت اعتقد انها اكبر قليلا من ذلك

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## virtualknight (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## virtualknight (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم عل هذا المعلومات


----------



## فتى الاجواء (16 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك

دمتم بود


----------



## جاسر (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

موضوع ماتع جداً

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شفق الصباح (18 فبراير 2009)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> موضوع ماتع جداً
> 
> بارك الله فيك


 
وبارك فيك كابتن شكراً علي المرور


----------



## ابوشوق77 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم عل هذا المعلومات*​


----------



## محمد زرقة (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووو
رررررررررر
رررر
رر*​


----------



## shaka77 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز 
لكن عندي ملاحظة انا مجنون طيران لان عمي كابتن
الاحظ ان الهبوط يجب ان يكون في وضع اقلاع خفيف لانه في جاذبية يخفف الجاذبية تدريجياً بواسطة النفاثات كأنه مقلع
وان يكون وضع الطائرة وضع اقلاع لكي تنزل على الإطارات الخلفية اولاً
هذه مجرد توقعات مني افيدونا ولكم مني كل الامتنان
اخوكم محمد بجاش shaka77*


----------



## 0yaz9 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عماد المشهداني (30 أكتوبر 2009)

سلمت اياديك على النقل لهذا الموضوع الجميل المفيد
تحياتي لك اخي العزيز​


----------



## المتكامل (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم على الموضوع الجميل و المفيد - تقبلني زائرا لقسمكم الجميل


----------



## sherifgd (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بعد إذنك أخى كاتب الموضوع
عمليه الإقلاع والهبوط أكثر صعوبه وتعقيد مما ذكرت
الإقلاع يكون صعب فى حالة و جود Side Wind فى نفس إتجاه ال engine Turk فى حالة الطائرات الsingel engine حتى مع وجود ال rudder trim ويكون صعب على الطيار المحافظه على إتجاه حركة الكائره على الممر ويلزم تدريب طويل وشاق ليصل الطيار لمستوى من التحكم يمكنه من ذلك
حتى الطرازات الثقيله لها نفس الصعوبه و أكثر ولايمكن أن نقول أن كل إقلاع سنضع ال pitch على نفس الزاويه لأن بيانات الرصدة مثلا ستكون مختلفه وأماكن الأوزان الموجوده على الطائره ستختلف و طول الممر من مطار لأخر أشياء كثيره تجعل ضبط ال 
flaps يختلف من إقلاع لأخر و بالتالى ستختلف ال *pitch*. ثم إن بعد أن تترك الطائره الأرض يجب على الطيار القيام بعده أشياء أهمها clime check list وأثناء ذلك و فى نفس الوقت يقوم بالدخول إلى الطريق الجوى airway الخاص بالرحله و الموجود فى ال nav chart ويجد أن يتم ذلك بكل دقه . واشياء كثيره أخرى لامجال لذكرها


----------



## بودى59 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا لست على دراية بالطيران لكنى كثير السفر وتراودنى أسئلة كثيرة اتمنى الاجابه عليها
هل من الممكن اثناء الهبوط تتعثر عملية فتح وخروج العجلات وهل لهذا العطل حل 
على حد علمى أن الطائرة تعمل على الطيار الالى بعد الاقلاع ماذا لو فقد الطيار الاتصال بالمطارأثناء الطيران أو عند الهبوط هل يكمل الرحلة أويبادر بالهبوط على مسؤليته وماذا لو الرؤيه متعثرة 
ماذا لو حدث عطل لاحد المحركات بالجو وهل الطائرات ذات العدد الاكبر للمحركات أأمن فى هذه الحالة
تقبلو مرورى وتحياتى


----------



## sherifgd (3 نوفمبر 2009)

يقوم الهايدرولك سستم برفع أو تنزيل العجلات وفى حلة تعطله توجد طرق بديله لإنزال العجلات أو إستخدام الطريقه اليدويه بتدوير مقبض عكس عقارب الساعه أو مع عقارب الساعه لرفع أو تنزيل العجلات . وكذلك أسطح التحكم الموجوده على الأجنحه أو الذيل لها أنظمه بديله للتشغيل
الطيار الألى أصبح من الماضى الأن يوجد جهاز FMC أو Flight Management Computing System وضمن الأشياء التى يقوم بتشغيلها ال Auto Pilot ويمكن فصله و الطيران يدويا كمل يحدث فى حالات التديب مثلا.
أما فقد الإتصال بالمطار فالطائره بها على الأقل جهازين و فى الغالب ثلاثه Navcom هل يمكن أن تتعطل كلها فى نفس الوقت ؟ وحتى لو حدث ذلك يقوم الطيار بعمل Blind Communication إلى أن يهبط فى أقرب مطار متاح.
إذا تعطل أحد المحركات أثناء الرحله يمكن للطائره الطيران بأمان بالمحرك الباقى و يتم تدريب الطيارين على الإقلاع و الهبوط بمحرك واحد تحسبا مثلا لأن يحدث ذلك أثناء الإقلاع وذلك نادر جدا . لو توقفت كل المحركات (وده مستحيل) فكل طائره لها Glide Ratio أو معدل الإنزلاق على حسب الطراز مثلا ان المعدل فى طائره ما 8 إلى 1 معناه أنها تستطيع قطع مسافة 8 ميل و تخسر فى أثناء ذلك إرتفاع 1 ميل بدون المحركات . وذلك عند الطيران على سرعه معينه تختلف من طراز لأخر وهى الBest glide Speed
أما تعذر الرؤيه . الطيران نوعين إما VFR أو Visual Flight Rules هو أن يطير الطيار معتمدا على رؤية المعالم الأرضيه و الخرائط الموجوده معه وذلك يستخدم على إرتفاعات منخفضه للطائرات الخفيفه الغير مجهزه
النوع الثانى IFR أو Instruments Flight Rules أو الطيران بإستخدام الأجهزه الملاحيه المختلفه وهو ما يتم فى أى شركة طيران صغيره أو كبيره و لكن يوجد حد أدنى للرؤيه يجب أن يتحقق وذلك على حسب نوع الأجهزه الموجوده على الطائره 
أرجوا أن أكون أجبت على أسئلتك 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## بودى59 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## egole (11 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
على هذا الموضوع الشيق الممتع


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (18 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اكرم تويج (27 يناير 2010)

اخي الغالي هذا الموضوع يخبل بس اريد فعلا ان نطبقها على نوع معين من الطائرات وليكن البوينك747 او اي طائره تسهل عليك العمليه كيف يتصرف الطيار من اول ما يصعد للطائره الى الهبوط


----------



## اكرم تويج (27 يناير 2010)

sherifgd شكرا على الرد الحلو اخي انا مهندس مدني وكنت اتمنى ان اكون طيارا ولم تتحقق امنيتي هل انت طيار اذا كنت كذالك عندي لك اسئله كثييييييييييييييييييييييييره الله يخليك


----------



## sherifgd (27 يناير 2010)

نعم يا باشمهندس أكرم أنا طيار . إسأل أى سؤال و أنا تحت أمرك


----------



## اكرم تويج (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سعد العبدالعزيز (4 فبراير 2010)

*عندي سؤال ياليت تجاوبوني عليه*

السلام عليكم


هل عجلات الطائرة تتحرك بسحب النفاثات ام بطريقة ميكانيكية مثل السيارة:87:


----------



## sherifgd (4 فبراير 2010)

لم أفهم سؤالك جيدا . أرجوا التوضيح أكثر و أنا فى خدمتك


----------



## اكرم تويج (13 فبراير 2010)

اريد ان اسال عن سرعه الهبوط اذا امكن


----------



## اكرم تويج (13 فبراير 2010)

وجزاكالله خير الجزاء وشكرا


----------



## sherifgd (16 فبراير 2010)

أخى سعد
لايوجد أى إتصال بين عجلات الطائره و المحركات مثل السياره لكن تدفع المحركات الطائره للأمام وبالتالى تدور العجلات على الأرض إن كان هذا ما تقصده

أخى أكرم
سرعة الهبوط تختلف من طراز لأخر و أيضا تختلف تبعا لعوامل كثيره منها الرصده الجويه وقت الهبوط (سرعة الرياح و إتجاها و الهبات الهوائيه Gust وسرعتها و ما إذاكان توجد أمطار أو لأ ) وأشياء أخرى كثيره لكن لا أريد أن أطيل عليك دعنا نتكلم بصوره عامه عن الهبوط

يقوم الطيار بتخفيض السرعه إلى الحد الذى يسمح له بإستخدام ال Flaps فى الغالب تكون هذه السرعه 280Kts فى الطرازات الثقيله مثل 747 أو 777 و 250Kts فى الطرازات المتوسطه A320
ولا يمكن ان يقوم الطيار بتغير السرعه إلا بعد أن يطلب منه المراقب الجوى ذلك

يتدرج تخفيض السرعه و معه درجه ضبط ال Flaps إلى أن تصل الطائره لسرعة ال Approach Speed و تكون حوالى 170Kts إلى 160Kts يمكن زيادتها (من 5 إلى 10 %) من سرعة ال Approach و ذلك فى حالة و جود أمطار مثلا و العكس فى و جود ال Gust

يستمر الطيار على هذه السرعه أثناء الإقتراب من الممر مع المحافظه على معدل شبه ثابت لفقد الإرتفاع يتراوح من 900 إلى 700 قدم فى الدقيقه و ذلك للمحافظه على زاوية الإنحدار ( Glide Slop ) لجهاز الهبوط
ILS أو Instrument Landing System 

قبل ملامسه الطائره الأرض بإرتفاع بضعه عشرات الأقدام (حسب الطراز ) يبدأ الطيار بتخفيض السرعه و وضع الطائره فى و ضع ال Flair أى رفع المقدمه عن الأفق بزاويه معينه تكون فى الغالب من 7 إلى 10 درجات و عند و ملامسة عجلات الطائره الأرض تكون السرعه وصلت إلى ال Stall Speed (من 140 إلى 160 Kts)أى سرعة إنهيار قوى الرفع على الأجنحه كلما تمت هذه المنظومه بإحكام كان الهبوط أكثر نجاحا
مثلا إذا لامست العجلات الأرض قبل ال Stall Speed نجد الطائره تعاود الإرتفاع بضعه أقدام ثم تهبط 
مره أخرى و هكذا إلى أن تفقد السرعه الزائده
أرجو أن تكون هذه الإجابه المختصره قدر المستطاع هى ما تسأل عنه

تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي


----------

